# Play GTA: Vice City on Mac



## Mario8672 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's a PC-only game. It's from around 2003. I'd like to know if it would be possible to play it on my mac, without actually owning a separate copy of Win. XP or Bootcamp/Parralells. I don't have a copy of Win. XP with SP2.  

Thanks!


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 13, 2007)

It'll run in Bootcamp.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 14, 2007)

ablack6596 said:


> It'll run in Bootcamp.



You'd still need a copy of Windows XP SP2 whether you use Parallels or Boot Camp.  No other way around it.


----------



## Mario8672 (Jun 14, 2007)

Could it work with Crossover Mac?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 14, 2007)

That may be worth a try for you. If you don't want to install Windows, then Crossover is a solution for you. It seems limited in the apps/games you can use. Maybe there's information about that particular game at the Crossover support site?


----------



## Mario8672 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll try it with Crossover .


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 14, 2007)

Cider would be the way to go.

http://www.transgaming.com/products/cider/


----------



## PGTips (Jun 15, 2007)

@nixgeek: Except that Cider isn't for endusers. It's a tool for developers to make their code run on Mac OS X.

@mario: Save yourself the headache. Crossover is a piece of crap that isn't worth the hard drive space on your mac. Your best option would be Bootcamp since the 3D support in Parallels is very limited.


----------



## Qion (Jun 15, 2007)

You could just buy the new version of Parallels that supports hardware 3D acceleration in Windows.


----------



## PGTips (Jun 15, 2007)

The performance still leaves quite a bit to be desired. This is especially bad, since Bootcamp which is free (though involving more hassle) does a better job if you're serious about playing Windows games on your Mac.


----------



## Mario8672 (Jun 15, 2007)

PGTips said:


> @nixgeek: Except that Cider isn't for endusers. It's a tool for developers to make their code run on Mac OS X.
> 
> @mario: Save yourself the headache. Crossover is a piece of crap that isn't worth the hard drive space on your mac. Your best option would be Bootcamp since the 3D support in Parallels is very limited.


My copy of Win. Xp is only SP2, I don't want to have to buy another copy of it, just to have the current ServicePack. Btw, also, if at any time I want to totally remove every instance of bootcamp, how do I do this?

Thanks


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2007)

Mario8672 said:


> My copy of *Win. Xp is only SP2*, I don't want to have to buy another copy of it, just to have the current ServicePack. Btw, also, if at any time I want to totally remove every instance of bootcamp, how do I do this?
> 
> Thanks



Um....all you need IS Win XP SP2.  So if that's what you have, you're good. 


If you meant to say Windows XP SP1, then you can create a slipstreamed disc that would already have SP2 built in using your older version of XP.

http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/windowsxp_sp2_slipstream.asp


----------



## Mario8672 (Jun 16, 2007)

yea, I meant SP1 . 
Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## bubbajim (Jun 19, 2007)

Also to remove Boot Camp completely is quite easy. Goto your /Applications/Utilities folder where you initially used Boot Camp Assistant and launch it again.

You should have the option there to remove Boot Camp's partition and restore your drive back to a single partition.


----------



## someguy (Jun 17, 2009)

i found a torrent on pirate bay that was pretty damn good. the only real problems are the controls are kinda weird and the skins for the cars are kinda messed up.

someurl


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 18, 2009)

Watch the links to torrents on this site, they are banned since they are technically illegal.


----------

